# B



## Penelope (Jul 6, 2003)

deleted at author's request


----------



## Kurkurrage (Jul 6, 2003)

At no point did G.W. cross my mind, milady. You're much too complex to simply rant about an insignificant pawn like him.

I truly enjoyed this yarn. Dancing with the wolf must've been a great, if frightening, experience. I can only relate in that I was once chased into a river and downstream by a Moose.

I'll go to bed less stupid tonight .. I didn't know that 'bushed' was synonymous with 'eccentric'


----------



## Penelope (Jul 6, 2003)

Okay but you are Canadian!  Some folks south of our border might think otherwise.  Just so you know, the part about the wolf waltzing matilda with me was really the dream sequence.  I wish it had happened for real.  The dream felt very real at the time and I was sure I was losing my mind in the solitude and the cold.

I have met a few 'bushed' people in my time and have found every one of them to be perfectly capable of surviving but with some very odd habits.  They grow used to the isolation and prefer it over society.  Eccentric is an excellent comparison.


----------

